# JDgt245 won't start



## Huwenfut (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a gt245 that won't start. When you turn the ignition on the engine immediately starts turning over. What I mean by this in the ignition doesn't go on and then you turn it more to start the engine it starts turning over as soon as you turn on the ignition. Any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good day Huwenfut, welcome to the forum! Sounds like an odd set up there?!? Have you had the ignition switch out of your tractor or replaced it recently? Or could you have removed the wires from the switch and replaced them the wrong way? Sounds like that or a faulty switch maybe... or even a short in the wiring to your starter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Huwenfut !
If I'm not mistaken,the starter solenoid is on the starter,like my LX266.
Sometimes ,the solenoid will short,causing this,also,but in this case,it sounds more like a shorted ignition switch.
First,as Pogobill said,check to see if the wires are correct ,on the starter switch.If they haven't been removed ,or changed,then replace the switch.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum huwenfut! As above, You have either a faulty ignition switch or the wires at the ignition switch are not in the correct position for the switch.

If you have a multi-meter, You can ohm the wire terminals of the switch with the harness unplugged from it to see if the (S) terminal is energized with the key in the run position. If so, The switch is bad. If not, The wires in the wire harness are installed incorrectly with their proper relation to the ignition switch terminals.

A test light and or ohm meter will tell the tale!!!


----------



## Huwenfut (Feb 9, 2015)

The switch is connected to a circuit board. I changed it about a month ago. Machine started up fine for a while then started repeating the same behavior. Could the switch have shorted? The switch is connected to the circuit board. The wires can only be connected one way. Like I said it worked for a while. How do I check out the switch?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately,it sounds as if the circuit board fried.
You could take it out,and have the dealer test it.


----------



## Huwenfut (Feb 9, 2015)

I replaced the ignition switch and circuit board. It started and ran for about 2 hours then the engine died and the starter started cranking. This is the second time I have replaced the switch/circui board. Is there a way I can bypass this circuit board? This is very frustrating.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Somewhere ,either in the harness or the switch,you are getting a shot to ground,causing the starter to activat in therun position,instead of the startposition. 
I would suspect a relay .


----------

